# Hesitation



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

For the past 1.5 years, I have replaced lots of stuff on my 64 GTO 400 including new Edelbrock carb. For a long time I tried using Seafoam and other products to eliminate hesitation that I concluded was fuel related. Nothing really worked, until I met Frank one day walking out of my favorite DE pizzeria. He walked over to my 64 GTO and started sharing about his 69 Camaro. I mentioned to him about my annoying hesitation — after new plugs, new wires, timing adjustments and vacuum adjustments. He recommended STAR TRON ENZYME FUEL TREATMENT. This is a product that is a big seller in the marine community. It claims to prevent the ethanol from separating from the fuel and absorbing water. All you need is 1-2 ounces of this stuff for a tank of gas. THIS IS AMAZING STUFF! If you think your hesitation is somewhat related to the crappy ethanol in the fuel, PLEASE TRY THIS. It has essentially eliminated my annoying hesitation, especially on acceleration. Good luck!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

MyPopsGTO said:


> For the past 1.5 years, I have replaced lots of stuff on my 64 GTO 400 including new Edelbrock carb. For a long time I tried using Seafoam and other products to eliminate hesitation that I concluded was fuel related. Nothing really worked, until I met Frank one day walking out of my favorite DE pizzeria. He walked over to my 64 GTO and started sharing about his 69 Camaro. I mentioned to him about my annoying hesitation — after new plugs, new wires, timing adjustments and vacuum adjustments. He recommended STAR TRON ENZYME FUEL TREATMENT. This is a product that is a big seller in the marine community. It claims to prevent the ethanol from separating from the fuel and absorbing water. All you need is 1-2 ounces of this stuff for a tank of gas. THIS IS AMAZING STUFF! If you think your hesitation is somewhat related to the crappy ethanol in the fuel, PLEASE TRY THIS. It has essentially eliminated my annoying hesitation, especially on acceleration. Good luck!


I use that also 👍


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Good to know, especially for those who don't use their cars on a daily basis. 
Army, you're excused from class...


----------

